# Advice on Mahler Symphonies



## SamBryant (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

So I've already listened to Mahler's 3rd Symphony many times, it's one of my favorite pieces. I have heard the 9th Symphony before, but am not as familiar with it. I want to listen to all of his symphonies but I'm not sure where to start. What would you say are his best symphonies and the best recordings of those symphonies?


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

I would start with the first and second, along with the Gesellen Lieder. All that stuff is connected. There are also some symphonic connections with a couple of the songs in Des Knaben Wunderhorn. Once you get the "conceptual continuity" (thanks, FZ) of Mahler's early period, the rest falls into place more easily. I would also recommend that you read Deryck Cook's book for biographical background if you haven't already; in Mahler's case you can't really separate the man from the music. Also, you may want to visit Toblach (Dobiacco) in the summertime--then you'll REALLY be Mahlerized!!!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The 6th symphony is my favorite. I love the Abaddo BPO recording and the Bernstein VPO recording.

The most popular of his symphonies are the 2nd and 5th. For the former, Bernstein on Sony and Tennstedt are winners in my book, and for the latter, Bernstein on DG and Solti (in a particular live Chicago concert that far outclasses his usual).

The best of his symphonies is probably the 9th. Recordings I enjoy are Boulez on DG and Haitink on Philips.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I think the under appreciated 7th Symphony is one of the easier ones to get into for the Mahler "noobie". It's the one that I started with when I was 14 yrs. old and I'm 55 now and still enthralled with this and the other later works. The 6th is my favorite but the 8th, 9th and Das Lied von der Erde are all tied for very close seconds.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

SamBryant said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I've already listened to Mahler's 3rd Symphony many times, it's one of my favorite pieces. I have heard the 9th Symphony before, but am not as familiar with it. I want to listen to all of his symphonies but I'm not sure where to start. What would you say are his best symphonies and the best recordings of those symphonies?


May I suggest referring to other Mahler threads at TC. Some have been active very recently. All your questions will be answered. Fair warning, knowing "the best synphonies and recordings" at this point would be futile. Discover Mahler for yourself. See which ones you like. Progression? Why not begin at Symphony 1 and move through them in numbered order. Not forgetting DLVDE when you reach No. 7. Have fun on your listening journey. :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I am a newbie to Mahler myself, so you can take my advice not seriously, but try the 8th. It's not called "Symphony of a Thousand" for nothing, it sounds downright epic. Also the 2nd, particularly the "Urlicht" movement, cannot fail to touch your soul.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

In one way, you're out of luck, because no two Mahler people in the entire world will agree on 1) favorite or "best" symphonies, or 2) "favorite" or "definitive" performances. So everything you hear on this thread is very subjective or suspect. For instance, the 7th is held to be "underappreciated" by Andolink above, but actively disliked by many (Frankly, it sours my stomach  ). There are a very few performances that are held in near universal high esteem (Klemperer's "Das Lied" comes to mind), but they are few and far between.

That said, since you know you like the 3rd, it's nearest analogue is the 2nd. Similarly, the 4th acts as a lyrical bridge between the earlier "Wunderhorn" symphonies and his later instrumental style. And the 9th extends impossibly the language of the 3rd's slow finale.

Basically, any encounter with a new Mahler symphony is an adventure, and should be approached that way. Sooner or later you will then decide what _your_ favorites are and what _your_ preferred performing style is -- and they won't be like anyone else's.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've posted this before, but one book which really helped me is David Hurwitz's The Mahler Symphonies, An Owner's Manual. In a conversational, non-technical style, he gives you a blow-by-blow description of what's going on and what to listen for, which really helps in long symphonies like these.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

1 and 5.....


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I've posted this before, but one book which really helped me is David Hurwitz's The Mahler Symphonies, An Owner's Manual. In a conversational, non-technical style, he gives you a blow-by-blow description of what's going on and what to listen for, which really helps in long symphonies like these.


Similarly, the notes in Michael Steinberg's compendium "The Symphony" are really valuable (as are the rest of his notes on everything else).


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

GGluek said:


> In one way, you're out of luck, because no two Mahler people in the entire world will agree on 1) favorite or "best" symphonies, or 2) "favorite" or "definitive" performances. So everything you hear on this thread is very subjective or suspect. For instance, the 7th is held to be "underappreciated" by Andolink above, but actively disliked by many (Frankly, it sours my stomach  ). There are a very few performances that are held in near universal high esteem (Klemperer's "Das Lied" comes to mind), but they are few and far between.


All true, but what's wrong with the 7th? The first movement in particular is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I found this site really helpful when I was picking up Mahler recordings - and I may look back at it if (when) I do so again in the future.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mahler/index.html

I always preferred to listen to the symphony first before reading about it though... There is something magical about a first listening - or can be - and somehow looking things up about it beforehand is like knowing the plot of a novel before reading it, which is all very well - but why not savour the mystery and excitement of that first try?

Oh, and 9 is my favourite by the way :tiphat: if you like that you will probably like the Adagio of the 10th too.


----------



## mgj15 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to go against the grain and suggest the 4th for its _reeled in mahlerism_. It's got all his greatest strengths; powerful first movement that toys with Classical era sound, huge climaxes, a crushing slow movement in Ruhevoll(those strings!), and a vocalist. And it's his shortest, which may help digest all these ingredients.

Edit: oops, clicked too quick....as far as recordings, I like Solti/Chicago.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

The 2nd is my favorite. It is very grandiose. My recording is Klemperer.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ramako said:


> I found this site really helpful when I was picking up Mahler recordings - and I may look back at it if (when) I do so again in the future.
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mahler/index.html
> 
> ...


Great link - thank you for sharing. I also think that reading the reviews spoil the "first listen" experience.

To OP, I'm also a big fan of 3rd. My favorites are 3, 5, 6, 4. I thought first movements of 5th and 6th were the best but now I prefer the opening of 3rd.


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

Mahler 1 and 5 would be easy to start with, maybe with Abbado. His readings are very straightforward and the CDs are low-priced.
For something very intense, I suggest you listen to #6. Sit back and prepare to be thrilled...it's like a locomotive coming at you. I would go with Karajan.

Look for the recent Mahler threads; #6 is heavily discussed. I don't think u need to work your way up to #6; listen to it, analyze it later.


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

I found this interesting....from Wikipedia:

_ My Sixth will propound riddles the solution of which may be attempted only by a generation which has absorbed and truly digested my first five symphonies.

(Mahler, in a letter to Richard Specht).

My Sixth seems to be yet another hard nut, one that our critics' feeble little teeth cannot crack.

(Mahler, in a letter to Willem Mengelberg).

The only Sixth, despite the Pastoral.

(Alban Berg, in a letter to Anton Webern).

_


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> All true, but what's wrong with the 7th? The first movement in particular is a favorite of mine.


Nothing's "wrong" with it. But I think it true that it's the least popular. As with all the symphonies back in the Mahler revival days, I listened to it a lot when I first got my hands on a recording -- but it wore me down over time. No accounting for taste -- it's just my personal least favorite.

george


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

Listen to them all. My best advice is to start with number 1, and go in sequential order. Nothing special about that, but it is as good as any other recommendation. These are my favorites for each:
1 - Kubelik (Audite)
2 - Klemperer live recording with Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra (EMI)
3 - Boulez Vienna Philharmonic (DG)
4 - Michael Tilson Thomas/San Francisco Symphony
5 - Bernstein (DG)
6 - Eschenbach (Ondine)
7 - Bernstein (DG)
8 - Nagano (Harmonia Mundi)
9 - Rattle (EMI)
10 - completed Rattle (EMI); Adagio only Bernstein (Sony)
Das Lied von der Erde - I have a couple - Kubelik (Audite); Reiner (RCA); Klemperer (EMI)

My favorites are 1, 2, 5, 6, 9, and Das Lied von der Erde


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I explored Mahler early on in my classical listening, without any outside advice, and he quickly became my favourite composer. Maybe I was just lucky in the recordings I chose. But I'm inclined to suggest that you don't bother asking about particular recordings, as you're only going to be faced with too many opinions. Case in point, Kubelik is often suggested as the top choice for the First but I found I don't much care for his versions, particularly the DG one. But if this was the first and only Mahler 1 I heard, would I still love Mahler 1? Undoubtedly.

As for what to listen to next, I'll echo the suggestion that you start at the start and work your way forward. That's how Mahler did it, after all!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I do not think you can get any good advice on this, other than try them all (and indeed, why not in order of composition). I see the 8th recommended as the starting point, whereas I think it is by far the least interesting of the bunch. I see only one recommendation for the 4th, which would be my choice. Perhaps more than with any other composer (possibly Beethoven), opinions on the separate Mahler symphonies is very much divided, even between those who (like me) love him.


----------

